# Forum Home Renovation Paving  Tiling over pebblecrete

## hardwoodjoint

Hi wise ones,
What's the best method of laying tiles on pebblecrete?
Cheers
Tony

----------


## denaria

underneath    :Biggrin:

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> Hi wise ones,
> What's the best method of laying tiles on pebblecrete?
> Cheers
> Tony

  Provided the base is stable should be no problems, discuss the tile and glue type to be used with your supplier before committing yourself. 
Good luck.  :Smilie:

----------


## hardwoodjoint

Thanks for that. 
Cheers
Tony

----------


## denaria

Thinking this over.. I'd look into renting a terazzo grinder, similar in style to a stand up floor polisher you swing back and forth, to take off the smooth pebble surfaces and provide a "tooth" to stick to.

----------

